# 2 Color Greek Letters (Twill)



## mtroup (Aug 15, 2008)

I was wondering where I could get or if I could get 2 color Greek Letters that I could heat press (I do not have sewing equipment) 

Is it possible layer twill letters? Also, I have looked at a few brands of cut material but I am unsure about it exactly? I am familiar with cad cut vinyl as we use it all the time.

Thanks.


----------



## watt (Dec 27, 2006)

You can get them from Stahls.com.
Look for heat seal embroidery.


----------



## Manster (Apr 28, 2008)

Keep in mind that if you plan on selling shirts to sororities and fraternaties you must be licensed to do so. Do a google search for Greek Licensing and you will find the requirements to get licensed if you are not already.


----------



## mtroup (Aug 15, 2008)

I am familiar with Greek Licensing, however these are for special order from a specific Fraternity of which I am also a member, however, regardless I do not have storefront, so I am not bound by the licensing issues as I only take orders from the groups themselves and deliver just what they ask for.

Thank you for the heads up however, as everyone on these forums may not be familiar with the rules of Greek Licensing.


----------

